# Namensfindung mit Zotac: Mitmachen und Zotac 9800 GTX+ Amp! gewinnen!



## Oliver (25. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zotac hat zwar Maskottchen für die verschiedenen Grafikkarten-Serien, allerdings fehlt ihnen noch der passende Name. Aus diesem Grund sucht Zotac zusammen mit PC Games Hardware nach je einem Namen für die 3 Figuren. Im besten Fall sollten die Namen repräsentativ für die verkörperte Eigenschaft sein. Beispielsweise symbolisiert der Drache die werkseitig übertaktete Amp!-Edition, der Engel die Zone-Version und der kahlköpfige Mann die normale Variante. Im Anhang befinden sich Bilder der Figuren zur Anregung.

Unter allen Einsendungen verlosen wir zusammen mit Zotac eine Zotac 9800 GTX+ in der Amp!-Edition:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Folgendes sagt Zotac zu den verschiedenen Serien:

"  *ZOTAC GeForce-Serie* 
  Die ZOTAC GeForce Grafikkarten-Serie wurde entwickelt, um brillante 3D-Darstellungen, extrem schnelle Frameraten und eine phänomenale Spieleimmersion allen Nutzern zu ermöglichen. Ausgestattet mit den neusten NVIDIA GeForce Grafikprozessoren sind die ZOTAC GeForce Grafikarten-Serien ausgelegt, alles exzellent zu verarbeiten, von neusten DirectX und OpenGL 3D Applikationen bis hin zu Multimedia-Aufgaben, wie der Wiedergabe von DVD- oder Blu-Ray HD-Inhalten. Durch die ZOTAC Alpha-Mann Figur werden die ZOTAC GeForce Grafikkarten als die leistungsstärksten Grafikkarten repräsentiert.


*ZOTAC AMP! Edition-Serie*

**Zu viel ist niemals genug wenn es um 3D-Perfomance geht. Die ZOTAC AMP! Edition Grafikkarten-Serie beginnt dort, wo die ZOTAC GeForce Serie aufhört. Die ZOTAC AMP! Edition Grafikkarten sind das Ergebnis umfangreicher und zahlreicher Optimierungen der NVIDIA GeForce Grafikprozessoren, um zusätzlich höhere Performance zu erzielen und sie damit zu den stärksten Karten ihrer Klassen zu machen. Die ZOTAC AMP! Edition zählt zu den absolut leistungsstärksten und damit dominierenden Grafikkarten am Markt, symbolisiert durch den ZOTAC feuerspeienden Drachen.


*ZOTAC ZONE Edition-Serie*

**3D-Leistung sollte bei Kompromissentscheidungen nicht zu Lasten geringerer Lautstärke gehen. Daher bietet die ZOTAC ZONE Edition kompromisslose High Performance 3D-Grafikkarten, die nahezu unhörbar sind. Mit der ZOTAC ZONE Edition erhalten Sie die gleiche brillante 3D-Darstellung, die extrem schnellen Frameraten und die phänomenale Spieleimmersion wie bei der ZOTAC GeForce Serie und der AMP! Edition, zuzüglich einer geräuschlosen Umgebung. Hervorgehoben durch die ZOTAC Engelsfigur ist die ZONE Edition ein Muss für jeden Silent PC! "


*Teilnahmebedingungen:*
- Nur ernsthafte Antworten werden berücksichtig, Spam wird direkt gelöscht und mit Strafpunkten geahndet
- In diesem Thread wird nicht diskutiert, sondern nur die Namen gepostet
- Mehrfach-Postings sind nicht erlaubt, bei nachträglichen Einfällen benutzt die Editier-Schaltfläche
- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen
- *Teilnahmeschluss* ist der *25.08.08 23:59 Uhr*


----------



## B0MB3RPIL0T (25. Juli 2008)

Guten Abend,
meiner Meinung nach sollten die Maskottchen so heißen:

der goldenen Kahlkopf: *Norm* -> Soll soviel heißen wie Normal bzw. Standard

der Drache: *Amphithere*     -> Ein Amphithere ist ein mythologisches Wesen und stellt eine Drachenart dar.

der Engel: *Charoum*  -> Ein Engelhafter Wohltäter, der über die nördliche Himmelsrichtung herrscht. Charoum können wir damit beauftragen, uns die Fähigkeit, die Stille wertschätzen zu lernen, uns ebenso die Integrität zu geben, mit der wir Geheimnisse hüten können, und uns die geduldige Aufmerksamkeit zu schenken, mit der wir zu guten Zuhören werden. Von diesem himmlischen Beschützer wird traditionell gesagt, daß er die Erdoberfläche vor exzessivem Regen, Sintfluten und Wirbelstürmen behütet.


MfG
Dennisb19

Edit: Fertig


----------



## DanielX (25. Juli 2008)

Für den Drachen:

- Leviathan -> Nach Psalm 104,26 hat Gott den Leviathan geschaffen, „um mit ihm zu spielen“.

Für den Engel:

- Harmonie


----------



## AMD (25. Juli 2008)

Hier mal meine Vorschläge:

(The) golden class
(The) silent Angel
(The) powerful dragon

Also auch gerne ohne dem "the". Einfach mal ohne dem durchlesen 
MfG


----------



## Sugave (25. Juli 2008)

Der Mann: Blank
Der Engel: Zone, the Fist of the Heaven
Der Drache: Dragon-Boost


----------



## Devil Dante (25. Juli 2008)

Für den Engel: Callagel 
Das spanische Wort "Callada" steht für die Stille, und für das "gel" ist aus dem englischen "Angel".


----------



## C2DOwner (25. Juli 2008)

Der Kahlkopf: Isotope-, Karat-, Precious-Metal-, Precious-, Alloy-, Golddigger-, Chrome-, Reflector-, Mirror- oder Mercury-Edition (-> statt gold chrom/quecksilber)
Der Drache: Mythology-, Evil-, Hades/z-, Spitfire-, Monster-, Prehistoric-, Hellfire-, Fireflight-, Diabolic-, Dragormance-, Dragonlord- oder Dragon-Edition
Der Engel: Tacet-, NDA-, Silence/r-, Isis-, Luzifer-, Lucifero-, Gabriel- oder Angelstyle-Edition


----------



## Pokerclock (25. Juli 2008)

*Der kahlköpfige Mann*

*Hizir *

Menschenengel: Er kann in Menschengestalt erscheinen und ist den Menschen behilflich.

*Der Drache*

*Malik*

Der Engel Malik: Er ist der Engel für das Höllenfeuer.

*Der Engel*

*Luna*

Luna eine Schutzgottheit des Zirkus. diente als Bild der Ewigkeit im antiken Rom zusammen mit Sol


----------



## klefreak (25. Juli 2008)

Standardversion:  "Aureus" (der Goldene)


Zone Edition : "Angelista"


AMP Edition:  "Furio"

lg Klemens


----------



## DeathForce (25. Juli 2008)

Für den Drachen:
Ignigena

Für den Glatzkopf:
Tardus

Für den Engel:
Munia

Kommt alles aus dem Latein und finde passt ganz gut vor allem für den Glatzkopf


----------



## kiwidiwi (25. Juli 2008)

ZOTAC GeForce-Serie: *Crystal*

ZOTAC AMP! Edition-Serie: *Sethragon*

ZOTAC ZONE Edition-Serie: *Silenta*

Erklärung der Namen: 
*Crystal *kommt von Kristall, also Kristall klare 3D Darstellung mit dieser Grafikkarte.
*Sethragon* kommt von Seth, dem Ägypthischen Gott der Kraft und dem ragon von Dragon (Drache).
*Silenta* ist eine abgewandte Version von dem englischen Wort Silence also ruhe, was diese Grafikkarte darstellen soll, ruhe aber trotzdem brachiale Power.


----------



## pmdeluxe (25. Juli 2008)

ZOTAC AMP! Edition-Serie: Gorax
ZOTAC ZONE Edition-Serie: Felina
ZOTAC GeForce-Serie: Deran

mfg pmdeluxe


----------



## Dragonhart (25. Juli 2008)

ja der *Der kahlköpfige Mann: Golddor
**Der Drache: Drako
**Der Engel lightengel 

würd ich sagen 
**
*


----------



## BlackSHeeP (25. Juli 2008)

Dann versuch ich mal mein Glück. 

Für den Dracken (Amp!-Edition): *Montezuma*

Für den kahlköpfige Mann (normale Variante): *Marduk*

Für den Engel (Zone-Version): *Dayra*


----------



## Saizew (25. Juli 2008)

Der Mann: Zodiac
Der Engel: Zorna, oder Zorana (die Stattliche,bosn.)
Der Drache: Amperes (gesprochen wie geschrieben,quasi latein). kommt von Ampere,Einheit der Strom-STÄRKE


----------



## klofinga (25. Juli 2008)

die normale Variante:* MetalStorm *(in anlehnung an die Leistung der Karte,repräsentiert durch den goldenen "superhelden")

Zone-Version: *QuietStorm *(die geballte Kraft auf leisen sohlen,in anlehnung an die "silent" eigenschaften der karte) -Leise/stille=das himmlische=Engel-

Amp!-Edition: *FireStorm *(die ultimative Gewalt/Kraft/Zerstörung,in anlehnung an den hohen takt der karte und ihr potential) -Fire=der Drachen=das unbändige-


----------



## Raven (25. Juli 2008)

ZOTAC GeForce-Serie: *Helemes*
  		ZOTAC AMP! Edition-Serie: *Agameres*
 ZOTAC ZONE Edition-Serie: *Illumine
*


----------



## orca113 (25. Juli 2008)

Der Glatzköpfige soll "Midas" heissen (der König der alles was er in die Hand nahm im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes zu Gold machte)

Der Engel soll "Mictla" heissen,ist eine Zapotheken (Indianer) Stadt in Mittel Amerika.Mictla ist in der Sprache dieser Indianer Ort der ewigen Ruhe.

Der Drache "Leviathan"


----------



## Struggy (25. Juli 2008)

Kahlkopf:   Pure
Zone:       Silentio
Drache:     Furious


----------



## pinkus (25. Juli 2008)

Für den Drachen:
Chainless

Für den Glatzkopf:
Animus

Für den Engel:
Hope


----------



## Pr0xYk1ll4r (25. Juli 2008)

Silberner Mann: Silver Surfer  ,  Tormentor, Titan, Silberschein, Zorian, Zorak, Thor,  Argentum ultionis (Silver revenge),  Liquid Reaver, Nano Volenteer, Pontifex, Siver Slayer, Azrael, Bowlinghead,  Hunter, Zorac,  Baal, Apofis, Basillisk, 

Engel:Graziela, Flavia, Domina, Forza,  Jean dárc, Telia ,Tali, Lizi, Fran, Zonia, Serafin, Metatron, Horazio, Ivana, Sinus, archangel, Isis, Persephonie, Sakura, Dionysius, Crypta, Seraph, Hikari, 

Drache: L1z4rd, Neromancer, Blacklight, Diabolo oder Diabolus, AMProsia, Scar, Lacerta, Lacertus, Lacertum, Oclarius, Firefly, Raptor, Omnirex, Draco, Glaedr, Tiamat, Cimera, Basillisk,


----------



## lows (25. Juli 2008)

Der Engel: Kyriotetes oder Ezeqel 
Der Drache: Ancalagon oder judcaj san
Der kahlköpfige Mann: Nathan der weise


----------



## Pilzkopf (25. Juli 2008)

Glatzkopf: *Proto* oder *Median*
Engel: *Serenity* oder *Sphere*
Drache: *Flare* oder *Cecrops*


----------



## Binn (25. Juli 2008)

ZOTAC AMP! Edition-Serie: *Firefly* *Power*
ZOTAC ZONE Edition-Serie: *Silent Heaven*
ZOTAC GeForce-Serie: *Shiny Performance

*Mfg Binn


----------



## ahe1977 (25. Juli 2008)

ZOTAC GeForce       :   Zeael (Verfechter des Einfachen und der Weisheit) 
ZOTAC ZONE Edition :  Zurael (Engel des täglichen Lebens)
ZOTAC AMP! Edition  :  Messijim (Meister des Feuers)


----------



## kozo (25. Juli 2008)

ZOTAC AMP! Edition-Serie: Shiryu
ZOTAC ZONE Edition-Serie: Athena
ZOTAC GeForce-Serie: Silver


----------



## diaboloxy (25. Juli 2008)

Nabend

also für die Geforce Version hab ich mir "Freeman" gedacht 1. ist es schon ein wenig bekannt 2. das Free steht dafür das die Version frei von sämtlichen extras ist

für die zone version hab ich mir "quiteman" gedacht , meine andere idee wurd schon gepostet , und wie man weiß "quite" steht für leise 

und 3. speedyman oder speedman, alle mit "man" damit man wenigstens ein wenig den verdacht hat die haben etwas mit einander zu tuhen bzw kommen aus dem selben hause , und wie sonst auch jeder weiß "speedy" steht für schnell  

mfg
diaboloxy


----------



## willowman (25. Juli 2008)

Kahlköpfiger Mann: *Alpha*
Engel:*Silencio*
Drache: *Omega*

Anmerkungen:
Alpha von "der Anfang" (Basic Grafikkarten Serie, "Einsteiger") bzw. dem ersten Buchstaben im griechischem Alphabet
silencio von spanisch "el silencio" - die Stille
Omega von "das Ende" (Hochgetaktet, am Limit/Ende)  bzw. dem letzten Buchstaben im griechischem Alphabet


----------



## Player007 (25. Juli 2008)

Normal: *Zeus*   < Gott des Himmels = Luftkühlung

AMP!: *Ares        *< Kriegsgott = max. Power

ZONE: *Poseidon*  < Gott der Meere = Wasserkühlung

Gruß


----------



## Vln_Thomas (25. Juli 2008)

AMP: Draco
Normal:Brutus
Zone: Helios


----------



## Classisi (25. Juli 2008)

Also hier meine Vorschläge:
Der "gläserne Mann" : *ZoMan* (abgeleitet von Zotac) 
Der Engel: *Silencià *(abgeleitet von Silence)
Der Drache: *Highcore *(high core=hoher Kern => übertaktet)
MFG.
CLassisi


----------



## da^monkey (25. Juli 2008)

Meine Vorschläge:

Für den Engel: Tacita; tacitus = still

Der Drache: Dynas; dynastes = Machthaber(Kraft, Stärke)

Der "kahlköpfige Mann": Vulgus; in vulgus = für jedermann


----------



## Alihexx (25. Juli 2008)

Drache : Dracoginea-Edition
Engel   : Archangelus-Edition
Normal : Calvitium-Edition  ( Calvus ist der Glatzkopf ) ^^


----------



## commandandconquer12 (25. Juli 2008)

AMP: Dragonheart
Zone: Angelface
Standard: Silver Surfer


----------



## moddingfreaX (25. Juli 2008)

So, nach reichlich Überlegung hab ich mir 3 passende Name ausgesucht!
Normal Geforce: *Adamantor* (abgeleitet von Adamantium bzw. härtestes Metall)
Drache: *Ramirez*
Fee:*Anata* (Abgeleitet von Anat=Kriegsgöttin der Phönizer)


----------



## Jabels (25. Juli 2008)

Goldenermann: Aurucor..... auru = lat.  aurum = gold    cor =  lat.corpus =körper


Engel:Ambriel ..... dieser Engel fördert die offene Kommunikation


Drache: Hadaya .....Ägyptisch  Hadaya = Drache


das sind meine vorschläge


----------



## martin-s (25. Juli 2008)

PC Fire (Drache)

dangerous (Kahlkopf)

angle power


----------



## Phoenix1990 (25. Juli 2008)

Der silberne Mann: Liquid Silver
Engel: Seraphim
Drache:Furious Fire


----------



## N1truX (25. Juli 2008)

Normal: *Iluang*
AMP: *Lizgore*
Zone: *Annjil* (Mischung aus dem Chinesichen Ruhe/Stille und dem eng. "Angel")


----------



## Bleifrei (25. Juli 2008)

mann: goldian (gold guardian)

engel: silenciti (silence)

drache: draforce (dragon force)


----------



## Cionara (25. Juli 2008)

Männchen: Performer (für Performance)

Drache: Stunner (übersetzt atemberaubend)

Engel: Calmness (übersetzt die Stille)


----------



## Rossi608 (25. Juli 2008)

Wie wärs mit:

Engel: Zora   ???


----------



## Snaker (25. Juli 2008)

Drache -> Drachy
Engel -> Engly
Mann -> Man(n)y


----------



## stadler5 (25. Juli 2008)

Der Mann :  Stark

Der Engel :  Valleria

Der Drache :Zerberus


----------



## ultio (25. Juli 2008)

Für den Drachen: *ultio* or *ultor*.
ultio ist lateinisch und bedeutet "Rache". ultor ist "der Rächer".
(Ich weiß, dass mein Nickname so ist, fand ich für den Drachen und für die AMP! Version ziemlich passend.)

Für den Mann:

*Para*

Für den Engel:

*Lene *

(Auch wieder latein, bedeutet "leise".)


----------



## > Devil-X < (25. Juli 2008)

Also, jetzt kommen meine (hoffentlich) kreativen Vorschläge:

Mann - ,,*Golden Standart*" -(Edition)
          ,, *Standartos*" -(Edition)

Drache - ,,*Thanatos* (-Edition)'' ,
oder aber  ,,*Bahamut* -(Edition)" 

Engel - *,,Selicia"* (-Edition)


----------



## Brzeczek (25. Juli 2008)

*ZOTAC GeForce-Serie*

1Milonnen Dollar Mean

*ZOTAC AMP! Edition-Serie

*Der Letzte Drache - The last Dragon 

*ZOTAC ZONE Edition-Serie

*The Silent Angel


----------



## Adrenalize (25. Juli 2008)

Für den Mann: *Midas* (nach dem König mit der goldenen Hand)

Für den Drachen: *Leviathan*

Für die Dame: *Silentia* (angelehnt an Stille)


----------



## böhser onkel (25. Juli 2008)

der Drache: Fire Draco
der engel: Angelus
der mann: Brilliance


----------



## w00tification (25. Juli 2008)

*Mann* -> Intance (intended Glance)

*Engel* -> De_zone_d

*Drache* -> Tr_amp_le


----------



## david430 (25. Juli 2008)

Silent: Silent-Angel-Edition
AMP: Ultimate-Dragon-Fire-Edition
Normale: Golden-Surfer-Edition


----------



## asus1889 (25. Juli 2008)

Für den Drachen:
 Infernos

 Für den Glatzkopf:

Stormlightning

 Für den Engel:

Vectorwing


----------



## RITZE-BAUR (25. Juli 2008)

Für den Drachen:
Nebuthan (kommt von Buthan)

Für den goldenen Glatzkopf:
Aurelius (der Goldene)

Für den Engel:
Zefiriel (Z + Efiriel)


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (25. Juli 2008)

Ich bin so unkreativ, drum poste ich einfach mal standard Latein XD

Drache -> Anteire

Engel -> Tranquillius

Kahlkopf -> Melius

Melius heißt im Grunde "besser", Zotac is also besser wie die anderen, auch bei normalen Karten :p
Anteire = übertreffend, AMP übertrifft das nochmals XD


----------



## No1-Obaruler (25. Juli 2008)

Also, das Feen /Engels-Maskottchen: *Whispairy* (Bestehend aus den engl. Wörtern Whisper [also "Flüstern", was für die Ambition der Karte, leise zu sein, steht] und Fairy [also "Fee/Elfe" - klar, sie sieht ja so ähnlich aus, man kann sie als Fee durchgehen lassen, und so klingts insgesamt rund  ]

Der metallene Glatzkopf: *Purejest* (Bestehend aus den engl. Wörtern "Pure" [also "rein/klar" , was sowohl für die klar Oberfläche des Typen, als auch die "reine" Power der Karte, ohne Veränderungen steht] und "Jest" [also "Spaß"] ) .. Man könnte auch "Purejest*er*" draus machen, damit das ganze glatter klingt 

Der Drache: *Mightragon* (Bestehend aus den engl. Wörtern "Might" [also "Macht" , passt meiner Meinung nach besser zur puren Kraft einer übertakteten Karte) und dem engl. Dragon (also "Drache" - ist halt einer  ]


----------



## Furioso (25. Juli 2008)

Guten Abend!

Mein Vorschläge wären folgendermaßen;

*für den Mann:
*Chroman, Chro-Man (Chrom und engl. Mann)

*für den Engel:* 
Harmonia (= griech. Göttin der Eintracht)

*für den Drachen*: 
Belua (lat. Ungetüm)


mfg Furi


----------



## split (25. Juli 2008)

Also wenn sies wirklich für drei verschiedene Typen haben wollen, dann würde ich sagen *crazy, lazy und dead* also leistungstechnisch super dargestellt, aber wirtschaftlich leider nicht unbedingt sinnvoll, so für den Verkauf. *LOL*


----------



## pw1 (25. Juli 2008)

Für den Drachen: Firestorm.


----------



## spartanicus (25. Juli 2008)

ZOTAC GeForce-Serie:         SpeedFighter

ZOTAC AMP! Edition-Serie:   Fire Dragon

ZOTAC ZONE Edition-Serie:   Silent Power


----------



## DF_zwo (25. Juli 2008)

Der Mann soll heißen:

*Amp!ication* // (Wortspiel aus "Application", damit ZOTAC bei seinen High End Karten ein overclocking tool mitliefert, die sogenannten "ZOTAC Amp!ications").

Der Drache soll heißen:

*Trans Amp!* // Jeder kennt ihn (sollte er zumindest aus Knight Rider)...KITT. Und KITT ist ein Pontiac Trans Am mit geballter power. Diese geballte Power soll die Zotac Trans Amp! wiederspiegeln. Eventuell mit schwarzem PCB. Und vielleicht rote LEDs im Lüfter wie z.B. in der Zotac 8800GT Amp!...

Der Engel soll heißen:

*Amp!itude* // (Englisches Wort für "Amplitude"...wird im englischen und deutschen ja gleich geschrieben) Eine Amplitude die in den negativen und positiven Bereich geht, hat stärken und schwächen. Die Mittelklasse soll diese Ausgeglichenheit zeigen. Außerdem soll die Amplitude auch so gedeutet werden: hoher Wert = hohe Leistung, niedriger Wert = niedrige Lautstärke


----------



## Grunert (25. Juli 2008)

Also mal ganz einfallslos ^^

Drache : dragonfly
Engel : Gabriel
Glatze: goldensurfer


----------



## Phame (25. Juli 2008)

Drache : TerrarX Edition
Flügelfrau : CareZ Edition
Mann : KalvarN Edition

Das X steht für Xtreme, das Z steht für Zone und das N steht für Normal

Meine Vorschläge halt !


----------



## m_wolle (25. Juli 2008)

Kahlkopf: Elemental, Metal, Iron
Engel: Shine, Sin (wie Sins für Sinne)
Drachen: Drake, Fire, Levi(athan), Saphira, Zotya, Elliot 

das meiste ist englisch, ja simpel, aber dafür markant!
cheers


----------



## Rulz (25. Juli 2008)

*Also ich würde Lat. namen nehmen.*

*Für den Drachen:Immortal* bzw *Immortalis* wäre doch ein guter name für den drachen.
Immortalis ist Lat. und steht für unsterblich. *Imortality* ist auch eine idee.

*Für den Engel:* wäre *Archangelia *oder Archanga ein guter Name. *Archangelus* ist auch Lat und bedeutet so viel wie Erzengel.

*Für den anderen silbernen da:* *Ferreus *fände ich passend. *Ferreus* beudeutet auf Deutsch übersetzt eisern.


Denke die namen sind recht passen und sind auch gut, da sie etwas zum denken anregen und sich sehr gut anghören. 

*Die Namen kann man natürlich noch abändern z.b. die Endungen so gestalten, wie man sie braucht und sie sich jeder merken kann. *


----------



## tjdg (25. Juli 2008)

*GeForce-Serie* Visionarity; Golden Surfer; Goldiator, Zolvator

*AMP! Edition-Serie* Zogonata, Zengotra

*ZONE Edition-Serie *Silencia, Zotacia, Zoronica


----------



## david430 (25. Juli 2008)

Silent: Silent-Angel-Edition
AMP: Ultimate-Dragon-Fire-Edition
Normale: Golden-Surfer-Edition


----------



## Blacknex (25. Juli 2008)

Kahlkopf: Headnut

Für den Engel:  Angel's Gun

Den Drachen: Dragonbuster


----------



## Bleachgo (25. Juli 2008)

Ich würde sie 9800 Ultra nennen

und wäre für den Drachen der sieht geiler aus!!


----------



## mfg][immo (25. Juli 2008)

Ich glaube kaum, dass Zotac seine Produktlinien nach Fabelwesen und Mythenfiguren, die kaum aussprechbar und nicht im geringsten bekannt sind, benennt. Wie auch beim Mediamarkt-Schwein muss ein einprägendes Synonym für die 3 Ikonen gefunden werden. Deswegen meine Vorschläge:

*GeForce-Serie* : Blank
(der gute Alpha-Mann teilt die haarlosigkeit mit dem Oscar - nichts dran was nicht unbedingt sein muss; nicht unweit von bulk zeigt Blank dann jedoch trotzdem den Zotec-eigenen Kühler und hebt sich als Rohling doch noch von der Masse ab wie der Kahlkopf)

*ZONE Edition-Serie :* Seraphin 
(aus dem Jay & Silent Bob Film "Dogma" bei dem der Seraphin, seines Zeichens höchster Rang der Engel, als Sprachrohr Gottes dessen Worte ausspricht. Gottes Stimme selbst wäre so kräftig um die Körper der sterblichen Zuhörer zu zerschmettern, deswegen gibt Gott auch kaum einen Ton zum Guten)

*AMP! Edition-Serie :* Spitfire
(Vor ihm sollte man sich vorsehen, nur wenige oder gar keine (Spiele) wiedersetzen sich dem britischen feuerspuckendem Kampfflugzeug)


----------



## Kreisverkehr (25. Juli 2008)

Drache: Dominion (errinnert an "Herrschaft des Feuers)
Engel: Glorious (weil "herrlich" leise)
Kahlkopf: X-Ray (einfach strahlend)


----------



## Painxx (25. Juli 2008)

Ich würde sich so nennen:

Die normale Version: 
*Shining-Power*



Die AMP! Version:
*SpitburniaX*

Die Zone Version:
*SilentiaZ*



X=steht für Xtreme Edition, bzw. übertaktete Version
Z=Zilent, bzw. silent für Stille
Shining Power steht für eine sehr gute Performance in allen Bereichen (Spiele, Arbeiten, etc.).


----------



## Phame (25. Juli 2008)

Painxx schrieb:


> Ich würde sich so nennen:
> 
> Die normale Version:
> *Shining-Power*
> ...






das hast du mir ja auch ÜBERHAUPT nicht nachgemacht oder ?


----------



## grabhopser (25. Juli 2008)

Drache:
Leviatahn

Engel:
Aurelia

Mann:
chrysos (lat.gold)


----------



## rabensang (26. Juli 2008)

*ZOTAC GeForce-Serie: 

Titan Edition *( englisch  für grichische Göttergeschlechter)*
Kronos Edition *(Vater des Zeus, wurde nach der Entmachtung des Vaters Uranos zum Herrscher der Welt) 
*Wotan Edition* (heidnischer Göttervater)
*Ironman Edition
Golden Power Edition
Hero Edition
Dominance Edition
Supremacy Edition
Strenght Edition
Rule Edition
Einherjer Edition
Heimdall Edition

**ZOTAC AMP! Edition-Serie

Intense Edition
Fanatical Edition
Radical Edition
Extremist Edition
Acute Edition
Ragnarök Edition
Helvete Edition
Behemoth Edition
Donar Edition
Heavy Edition
Leviathan Edition
Fafnir Edition

**ZOTAC ZONE Edition-Serie

Freija Edition
Siren Edition
Himeropa Edition
Eos Edition
Valküries Edition
*


----------



## Fransen (26. Juli 2008)

Falls ich aussversehen einer meiner schonmal Vorkam sry. dafür hatte kein Lust alle zu lesen.... 

*Standardversion: *

Zomoti (*ZO*TAC + *MOTI*on ( Bewegung) )

_Bezug zur Person: Die GEforce Serie ermöglich Zotac, den Spielern ihre Spiele mit möglichst schnellen Frameraten in bewegung zu bringen, dadurch ist sie führen in ihrem Segment._

* Zone : *

Zokido
Zopia (copia (lat. Möglichkeit + das Z von Zilent)

_Bezug zur Person: Die Zone-Reihe die Möglichkeit seinen PC so leise wie möglich zu Gestalten, jedoch ohne KOmpromisse in der Leistung machen zu müssen.
_
*AMP! : *

Aikido (Kampfsport)
_
Bezug zur Person: die AMP! Serie ist durch ihre Perforamnce eine Kampfansage an alle anderen Grafikkarte, doch die kommen an sie nicht heran, da ihre Voraussetzungen und ihr Training einfach Weltklasse ist^^_


Xcale (von eng. scale  = Masstab,Größe und X=*X*treme)

_Bezug zur Person:
Die AMP! Serie ist durch ihre heraussragende Performance DER MASSTAB im XTREME Segment der Grafikkarten und dadurch ungeschlagen._


----------



## chefmarkus (26. Juli 2008)

Namensgebung der 3 Charaktere für Zotac-GraKa:

*Alpha-Mann: Dominion *(Ableitung von dominant, beherrschend)

*Engel: Sarma* ( Nordwind am Baikalsee; Berühmt für seine Kälte und Stärke)

*Drache: Barbarus* (abgeleitet von "barbarisch" - jegliche Erläuterung ergibt sich aus dem Wort...)


----------



## Matt1974 (26. Juli 2008)

der Mann: Pure Energy
der Engel: Breathtaker oder Godspeed oder Silirium(na, welche beiden Wörter sind da versteckt?)
der Drache: Dragonfire oder Hellfire oder D.O.S.(Dragon on Speed) 
H.P.S.(high-performance-series) oder M.I.L.F.(maybe it's littlebit FAST) und nicht was ihr denkt!


----------



## tex_w (26. Juli 2008)

GeForce-Serie: excellence of golden shine


AMP! Edition-Serie: ultimate power of Dragon


ZONE Edition-Serie: gentle reliability of Angel


----------



## Dementia (26. Juli 2008)

AMP! Edition-Serie: The Power of Fire
GeForce-Serie: Brilliance
ZONE Edition-Serie: The Power of Heaven


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (26. Juli 2008)

Drache: Magnus - stark/bedeutend

Engel: Amica - Geliebte

Glatzkopf: Brutus - heißt so viel wie "schwerfällig"


----------



## AndragonFL (26. Juli 2008)

Moin moin!

der Kahlkopf: Zource
der Drache: Zougur
der Engel: Zolence
das wars schon


----------



## Tremendous (26. Juli 2008)

Der Mann: Independent
Der Engel: Briana
Der Drache: Barabas


----------



## Elishah (26. Juli 2008)

Für den Engel: *Tacita* - römische Göttin des Todes, die stille Göttin
Für den Glatzkopf: *Zeus *- Himmelsgott
Für den Drachen: *Nuadu* - kelt. Kriegsgott

oder:

Für den Engel: *Yin* 
Für den Glatzkopf: *Libra* (Waage)
Für den Drachen: *Yang*

  
​


----------



## Hardware-OC-extreme (26. Juli 2008)

Meine Vorschläge:

Mann: STEALTH ED!T!ON / STEEL POWER ED!T!ON

Engel: WHITE ANGEL ED!T!ON / QUIET ANGEL ED!T!ON / from HELL to HEAVEN ED!T!ON

Drache: HELLFIRE ED!T!ON / DRAGON ART ED!T!ON


----------



## coolcasis (26. Juli 2008)

Meine Namensvergebung sieht so aus:

Für für die normale Edition: Arcatoz

Für die AMP Edition: Amporaptor

Für die Zone Edition: stillRose


----------



## Malkav85 (26. Juli 2008)

ICh wär für folgende:

normale Edition: Apollo
AMP! Edition: Raguel (Ragueliten sind die bewahrer der Technik. -Auszug aus dem Regelwerk "Engel 2.0")
ZONE Edition: Sariel (Sariel, der lobpreisende Erzengel nimmt eine Sonderstellung unter all seinen Brüdern ein, denn er besitzt keine Flügel. Im Tausch für seine weißen Schwingen erhielt er eine *makellose Stimme*, erfüllt von solcher Reinheit, dass ihr Klang allein es vermag jeden Ungläubigen zum einzig wahren Glauben zu bekehren. -Auszug aus dem Regelwerk "Engel 2.0")


----------



## xxt (26. Juli 2008)

ZOTAC GeForce-Serie Iluminator

ZOTAC AMP! Edition-Serie: Burner

ZOTAC ZONE Edition-Serie: Heatkiller


----------



## taks (26. Juli 2008)

Mein Beitrag 

Normale Edition: Diario <- "täglich" auf Spnisch
AMP Edition: Force <- "Kraft" auf Französisch
Zone Edition: Calme <- "Stille" auf Französisch


----------



## jopi24johannes (26. Juli 2008)

Meine Namen für die Karten : 

1) Der alte Mann : Normal Version : Hermes oder Perseus
2) Der Engel : Zone Variante : Azrael ( der Engel des Todes ) ( Angel of Death )
3) Behemoth : AMP! Version


----------



## Maxibition (26. Juli 2008)

Für den Engel: Silenzia, (Silencia), Economica

Für den Glotzkopf: Pure

Für den Drachen: coming soon


----------



## Konfuzius (26. Juli 2008)

für den Glatzkopf: Kyrill - "der Herr" (altgr.)
für den Engel: Beneficentia - "die Wohltätigkeit" (lat.)
für den Drachen: Armageddon


----------



## Jackchecker (26. Juli 2008)

Für den Drachen: Speedbreaker/Framebreaker
Für den Glatzkopf: Allrounder/TheOnlyOne
Für den Engel: Silentbreaker


----------



## Special_Flo (26. Juli 2008)

*Zotac AMP! Edition:* The Powerfull Red Dragon.
*ZOTAC ZONE Edition:* The Fallen Angel.
*Zotac Geforce-Serie:* The White Man.


----------



## KingBen (26. Juli 2008)

AMP! Edition: (the) Undead Dragon of Power
ZONE Edition: (the) Silentcio Angel of Power
Geforce- Seriethe) Normaly Zotac Power


----------



## Morytox (26. Juli 2008)

Kahle Mann: Zocrates -> Die weise Entscheidung
Der Egnel: Zocienne -> Die Anmut
Der Drache: Zocriat -> Die Stärke


----------



## mfuesslin (26. Juli 2008)

Zotac AMP! Edition: Dragonforce.
ZOTAC ZONE Edition: Essence of Silence.
Zotac Geforce-Serie: KRATOS (Personifikation der Stärke/Gott der Stärke).

mfg


----------



## Trispel (26. Juli 2008)

Mein Vorschlag

Drache : Xtreme Power 
Glatzkopf : The Warrior
Engel : Perfect Balance


----------



## commxx (26. Juli 2008)

Mein Vorschläge:

Glanzman: Golder (Gold im Namen als Zeicher für etwas doch exclusives) 
Drache: Redzon (Abkürzung von "Red Zone" und lässt sich sowohl mit dem Drachen als auch mit guter Übertaktung verknüpfen)
Engel: Silenciel (kommt von Silence und "el" steht im Namen aller Engel und bedeutet bekanntlich "Licht")

MfG
Andrej


----------



## gundamboy (26. Juli 2008)

Dann möchte ich mal meine Vorschläge präsentieren. Wollte ein Konzept finden indem sich bei allen drei Namen etwas wieder findet. Dafür boten sich die Begriffe GEN, CLOCK, TEC und ZOTAC an. 

AN*ge*LI*n*A _clock_ --> ANLIA für den Engel

*gen*ERAL _clock_ --> ERAL für den Mann

*gen*ARATOR _clock_--> ARATOR für den Drachen 

Weiter fand ich TEC auch nicht schlecht was mich zu:
Drache: Zapotec
Engel: Angotec
Mann: Ergotec
brachte.
Aber warum sollte man denn nicht auch einfach bei den Basics bleiben und dementsprechen einfach ZOTACdragon, ZOTACangel und ZOTACman? Ja genau weil dass langweilig iss. Also hab ich versucht mal die Basics zu pimpen..
Und:
ZOTACshoothaa, ZOTACfether und ZOTACsurfaa kamen dabei raus.

So jetzt hab ich keine Lust mehr, viel spass beim Grübeln

Beste Grüsse


----------



## msi28 (26. Juli 2008)

Mann: The Guardian of Power
Engel:The Guardian of Silence
Drache:The Guardian of Destruction


----------



## troppa (26. Juli 2008)

1. Der Engel (Zone): *Leliel* = Der Engel der Nacht bzw. Nachtruhe
2. Der Mann: *Galactus *= Der "Chef" vom Silver Surfer
3. Der Drachen (AMP!) : *Ancalagon *(der Schwarze) der grösste Flügeldrachen der, nach J. R. R. Tolkien, von dem gefallen Valar Melkor oder Morgoth erschaffen worden ist.


----------



## moddingfreaX (26. Juli 2008)

troppa schrieb:


> 1. Der Engel (Zone): *Leliel* = Der Engel der Nacht bzw. *Nachtruhe*



Oh nein, für sowas hat man nen Engel geschaffen um den Kindern auf der Klassenfahrt die Abende zu versauen? Naja.. auch Engel können sterben


----------



## dragonofsilence (26. Juli 2008)

meine Vorschläge

ZoNor
ZoAgre     (Amp)
ZoMut      (Zone)


----------



## Micha-Stylez (26. Juli 2008)

Glatzkopf : Zosteel

Engel : Zohyper

Drache : Zofire


----------



## Z3R0B4NG (26. Juli 2008)

Ganz ehrlich ich find die Maskotchen nur langweilig... 
viel zu einfallslos und grafisch können die Karten inzwischen jawohl auch besseres darstellen!

trotzdem:

Silversurfer (sorry aber das ist einfach zu abgekuckt, das ist er!)... oder halt der T2000
Angie (angelehnt an unsre Kanzler/In)
und der Drache heisst natürlich Drago wie sonst?


----------



## MikelBrandy (26. Juli 2008)

Hallo!
Meine Vorschläge:
Alpha Man: Solarbeam
Drache: Mobula
Engel: HighFly


----------



## snoop76 (26. Juli 2008)

*1.Golden Steel
2.Silent Heaven
3.Firestorm*

Ich wünsche Zotac viel Spaß mit meinen Namen


----------



## Schweißfuß (26. Juli 2008)

*Glatzkopf*

Alidania

*Drache*

Duke

*Engel*

Jill


----------



## Softiga (26. Juli 2008)

Geforce: Pahoehoe

Amp!: Calor / _Smei _oder _Zmej_

Zone: Azimut / _Asamt


Soweit von mir ^^ 
_


----------



## B4umkuch3n (26. Juli 2008)

normal: "Fabulo"
AMP: "Aeon"
ZONE: "Silencia"


----------



## John-Smith (26. Juli 2008)

Hallo und hier sind meine Vorschläge 


ZOTAC GeForce-Serie: *Athletic Pure*

ZOTAC AMP! Edition-Serie:* Evil Power*

ZOTAC ZONE Edition-Serie:* Heavenly Force*

War für die einzelnen Serien gedacht, gesucht werden aber die Namen für die Figuren  Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil ! 

Also hier noch mal:

ZOTAC GeForce-Serie: *Athleto*

ZOTAC AMP! Edition-Serie: *Drago*

ZOTAC ZONE Edition-Serie: *Elfi*


----------



## MrMorse (26. Juli 2008)

Karl
Paul
Hans

Wer was sein soll, überlasse ich euch.

Mein Vorschlag bitte ausser Konkurenz behandeln, da ich die Graka nicht haben will.


----------



## Whit3 Hawk (26. Juli 2008)

*GeForce-Serie* : _Shadow Power_
*

ZONE Edition-Serie* : _Silent Angel_


*AMP! Edition-Serie* : (_Eye of the) Dragon Power_


----------



## Bigyeti (26. Juli 2008)

_*Zotac Geforce :*_ *Metallus* _(von. metallum(Metall) --> metallus (nom. männ. sing.))_, *aurarius/chrysos* _( = Gold)_, modus _(= Weise)_, *Goldfinger* _(James Bond^^) _oder halt *Midas*

*Zotac AMP! :* *Draco*_ (=Darche)_, *incendium* _(=Feuer)_, *fax* _(=Flamme)_, *aestus* _(=Glut)_, *Darkflame*,* Darkfire*

*Zone Edition:* *angelus*_(=Engel)_, *divin*a_(göttlich)_, *sancti* _( von sanctus = heilig)_, *Tyria*


----------



## TuGuX (26. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
meine Namensgebung für:

den goldenen Glatzkopf: Golden Muscle

den Drachen: Fire Draco

den Engel: Holy Cherub (= geflügelte Fabelwesen, zumeist mit Tierleib und Menschengesicht)

MfG TuGuX


----------



## low- (27. Juli 2008)

Der mir der Glatze: n00b
Der Drache: own3r
Der Engel: Godlike
Würd sich sogar immer gut mit "-series" ergänzen lassen xP


----------



## Mardy2802 (27. Juli 2008)

*ZOTAC GeForce-Serie:* 
Virtus (Gott der Tapferkeit, er schlägt sich unermüdlich und wacker gegen jede 3D-Anwendung)

*ZOTAC ZONE Edition-Serie:*
Charoum (Engel d. Stille, für ein angenehmes Geräuschklima in den eigenen 4 Wänden)

*ZOTAC AMP! Edition-Serie:*
Reiki (jap. - rei (Kosmos)/ ki (Lebensenergie) à endlose Power)


----------



## Owly-K (27. Juli 2008)

Alles kurz, alles prägnant und alles Latein:

Mann mit glatter Frisur: *Latus* (groß, ausgedehnt)
Brandschatzendes Reptil: *Ardor* (Feuer, Glut; aber auch Leidenschaft)
Flatternde Dame: *Tacita* (still, lautlos)

Ich denke, die Bedeutungen passen ganz gut zur jew. Serie


----------



## Overlocked (27. Juli 2008)

1: Powersurfer, Goldman, Wingstormer

2: Benemia, Marathen, Xadragon, Windsurfer

3: Maxima, Firstlady, Athenhero, Shinivani


----------



## Darkdriver (27. Juli 2008)

Drache = Dynastes (lat. Machthaber), Styrka (swed. Macht), flamber (franz. lodern)

Engel = Harpocrata (von griech. hypocrates ~ Gott des Schweigens), Tranquillitas (lat. Stille), Querubin (port. Engel), Ange (franz. Engel)

Mann = solitus (lat. üblich), fidus (lat. zuverlässig), equilibrado (span. Person im Gleichgewicht), Mars (röm. Kriegsgott) oder Ares (griech. Kriegsgott)


----------



## kmf (27. Juli 2008)

1) Guerilla

2) Annexor

3) Carus


----------



## f3rr1s (27. Juli 2008)

1.) Liquid Steel 

2.) Power of the DarkDragon

3.) Silent Angel Enigma

meine Vorschläge


----------



## IloKate (27. Juli 2008)

Hi Leute,

Hier meine Vorschläge:

*Gestalt 1*:
*Loki* oder *Lohho*, im germanischen der Gott des Feuers, Gott der Lügen und Täuschung. Sehr zwielichtig. Übertrifft alle anderen in Schlauheit und Betrug.

*Bezug zur Gestalt*:
 Die Transparenz des Charakters und wie verschlossen er sich verhält. Zudem diese mysteriöse Aura, die er ausstrahlt. Man weiss nicht, was er tun könnte...

*Bezug zum Produkt*: 
Die Eigenschaften spiegeln jene der Grafikkarte der *ZOTAC GeForce-Serie* wieder. Die Eigenschaften ermöglichen die Anpassung an jede art der Verwendung. Die Nutzer entscheiden selbst, wie sie die Grafikkarte einsetzen

*Gestalt 2*:
*Lord Invictus*, vom Lateinischen "invictus", was "unbesiegbar" bedeutet.

*Bezug zur Gestalt*:
Die Drachen, die einst als unbesiegbar galten. Zudem werden sie in der Mythologie mit übernatürlichen Kräften, übermenschlichem Wissen und Leben in Verbindung gebracht. Zudem im Fantasy-Genre oft als Herrscherfigur zu sehen.

*Bezug zum Produkt*:
Die übernatürlichen Kräfte, die alles übertrumpfen, lassen sich eindeutig auf die *ZOTAC AMP! Edition-Serie* übertragen, da die Serie für viel Power steht. Das "Lord" verdeutlicht die Macht und Stärke gegenüber anderer Grafikkarten weiter. Somit Herrscht Invictus über alle anderen.

*Gestalt 3*:
*Lady Innocentia*, vom lateinischen "innocentia", was "Unschuld" bedeutet.

*Bezug zur Gestalt*:
Ein Engelartige Gestalt, die ein Vertrauen und eine "Unschuld" ausstrahlt, wie es fast schon kein besseres Beispiel mehr für geben könnte. Charakteristisch für die Ruhe.

*Bezug zum Produkt*:
Die* ZOTAC ZONE Edition-Serie* steht für eine angenehme Lautstärke, die nicht auf Kosten der Grafikpower geht. Eine art Engel, welche angesehen und mächtig sind und dennoch die Unschuld und Ruhe ausstrahlen. Alles, was dieses Produkt verkörpert.


Ich hoffe, die Namen gefallen euch. Ich habe mir viel Mühe gegeben. Meldet euch einfach bei mir^^​


----------



## Xerk (27. Juli 2008)

13 Seiten, habe ich mir jetzt nicht durchgelesen, aber hier sind meine Vorschläge:

Drache:
*Phlegethon*
~Feuerstrom

Engel:
*Luce Clarius*
~heller als das Licht

Mann:
*Assuetus*
~gewöhnlich


----------



## Snakeshit666 (27. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

Für den goldenenen Mann: THE SON OF GOD Edition 

Für den Drachen:             DRAGON FROM HELL 

Für die Engelsbraut:          THE SPIRIT OF HEAVEN


----------



## Reigenspieler (27. Juli 2008)

*ZOTAC GeForce-Serie*:
Latein  ist, und klingt immer gut ! Wie wär's mit *"Magnus"*, bedeutet so viel wie  stark!
*
ZOTAC AMP!  Edition-Serie:
*Ich würde sie *"Ferox"* nennen!  Ist Latein und bedeutet wild oder mutig! Wenn man dann *"Praeferox"* sagt, ist sie  sehr wild .

*ZOTAC ZONE Edition-Serie*
Auf diese würde das Wort  *"Silentium"* passen! Steht für Stille...


----------



## maximus2107 (27. Juli 2008)

Mann: Alphion, Immerzot oder Alphac

Drache: Powragon, Optracon oder Ampac

Engel: Silac, Silentica, Zilentica oder Auzolia

Werbeideen sint eigentlich eine 280GTX wert!-)

Gruß
maximus2107


----------



## schemmi (27. Juli 2008)

Moin,

Normale Edition: FatherGold
AMP Edition: AMP Dragon
 Silent Edition: Silent Fay


----------



## Black_Beetle (27. Juli 2008)

rote Drache: ruber draco
weißer Engel: alba angelus
glatzköpfige Mann: calvus adolescens oder calvus homo


----------



## BennyStar (27. Juli 2008)

Hi
Hier mal meine Vorschläge:
*ZOTAC GeForce-Serie* : Nimbus
*ZOTAC ZONE Edition-Serie*: Silencio
*ZOTAC AMP! Edition-Serie*: Power Lord / Monster Force

MfG Benny


----------



## SashTheMash (27. Juli 2008)

Drache: Gargaroth (hört sich für mich nach Stärke und Kraft an, wirkt auch etwas ehrfürchtig und angsteinflößend)

Engel: Silexa (soll Ruhe, Frieden und Gelassenheit vermitteln)

goldener Mann: Clero (lat. Klerus ist das etwas gehobenere Volk [Priester, Geistliche] und stellt den ohnehin höheren Standard von Zotac dar)


----------



## TcKiller (27. Juli 2008)

Der Nackte mann = Turion 

Der engel = Viola Sky

Der Drache = Black Zuhl


----------



## hundElungE (27. Juli 2008)

Mann: -blank edition-
Engel: -silent angel edition-
Drache: -hellfire edition-


----------



## YankeeF (27. Juli 2008)

Mann     ->    geiler Typ Edition
Engel     ->    Silentium
Drache   ->    Firefighter


----------



## Ramrod (27. Juli 2008)

ZOTAC GeForce Serie = Time to kill the Bots
ZOTAC AMP! Edition   = Spirit of Fire
ZOTAC ZONE            = Angels of Silence


----------



## Waldhar (27. Juli 2008)

Der Mann: *Playus*
Der Drache: *Powergiant
*Der Engel: *Sneaking Cooltra
*


----------



## vrte (27. Juli 2008)

Mann:
Topaz - Der Topaz ist wegen der Klarheit und Reinheit seiner Kristalle ein Edelstein von besonderem Feuer.

Engel: 
Ezekiel - Erzengel Ezekiel, der Engel des Todes und der Transformation.

Drache: 
Azure - Azure Drache, Drachen König (?)

Fänd die Namen passend.


----------



## Eriz89 (27. Juli 2008)

Der Mann: *Golden Lightning*
Der Engel: *Varinia* 
Der Drache: *The Firefighter* ^^


----------



## blackkburn (27. Juli 2008)

ZOTAC GeForce-Serie: Brutal Messias 
ZOTAC AMP! Edition-Serie: Heavy optimized Dragnotic
ZOTAC ZONE Edition-Serie: Pitilessly silent Angel


----------



## kry0 (27. Juli 2008)

Meine Vorschläge:

Der Engel: Uriel (ein Erzengel)

Der Drache: Tiamat (babylonischer Urdrache)

Der kahlköpfige Mann: Zoty (in anlehnung an den Firmennamen)


----------



## MoSoTu (27. Juli 2008)

*Der Mann: Herodeus
Der Engel: Zovie
Der Drache: Zorac*


----------



## BiZ22 (27. Juli 2008)

*ZOTAC GeForce-Serie* : *Assector*

*ZOTAC AMP! Edition-Serie : Strenuus oder Firmare *

*ZOTAC ZONE Edition-Serie : Sapientia oder Sophia *


----------



## Knipser (27. Juli 2008)

*ZOTAC GeForce-Serie* : *Magnus*

*ZOTAC AMP! Edition-Serie :  Cometa*

*ZOTAC ZONE Edition-Serie : Luzifer*


----------



## 2Stoned (27. Juli 2008)

Drache: Spyrex
Engel: Silentia
Mann: Protcher


----------



## WarPilot (27. Juli 2008)

Hier mein Vorschläge

*Mann aus Gold: Mindstorm*

*Frau mit Flügel**:  Kamali * 

*Drache: Kentaur*


----------



## toto (27. Juli 2008)

Geforce Serie : Dabster
Dabster steht für Könner und da diese serie an sich alles kann passt das super.

AMP! Edition-Serie : Vanquisher
Vanquisher steht für Sieger  und nur wer gute Leistung hat kann auch siegen.

Zone Editon-Serie : Miss Universe

Universe steht fürs Geräuslose Universum. Und Miss ist ja auch klar. Der Engel sieht gut aus, weiblich und kann sich von anderen abheben ^^.


----------



## BlAdE66 (27. Juli 2008)

Drache= Krebo
Mann=Golden (Man)
Engel=Prasal


----------



## 3utcho (27. Juli 2008)

*ZOTAC GeForce-Serie* : *Primus*

*ZOTAC AMP! Edition-Serie : Tarascon*

*ZOTAC ZONE Edition-Serie : Calista*


----------



## JSL (27. Juli 2008)

Der Goldene: Golden-Light
Der Drache: Dragonfire
Der Engel: Skill fee

Bin net so der Namenserfinder, aber bräuchte eine neue Graka


----------



## CeresPK (27. Juli 2008)

AMP! : URIEL oder WYVERN
Zone :RAZIEL
normale GeForce :RAPHAEL


----------



## Picullus (27. Juli 2008)

- Patollo
- Potrimpo
- Laima


----------



## MG2010 (27. Juli 2008)

Der Engel : Visony

Drache :_ Draso _

Mann : Patro


----------



## Satman (27. Juli 2008)

Zotac: Mister Z

Zotac Zone: Lady Violett

Zotac AMP!: Jetstream

So das wäre mein Vorschlag


----------



## Lordghost (28. Juli 2008)

Glibber

Flapp

Brutzel

meine vorschläge 

oder auch:

Z-Man

Zone Angel

und der Spitfire ^^

*mir glück wünsch* *g*

Blub


----------



## Consystor (28. Juli 2008)

Alpha-Mann: Zircon
 Drachen: Optianlong
 Engel: Aquacalma

Zircon: Von Zirconium, einem Metall ,
weil der Alpha-Mann aus Metall ist und glänzt; passend zum Zirconiumoxid aus welchem Zirkonia bestehen (günstige künstliche Edelsteine, die bei Modeschmuck sehr oft eingesetzt werden). So wie eben die Produkte eine Glanzleistung abliefern und durch ihren günstigen Preis bestechen sollen.
Opti: Von Optimizations (s.Text: "Die ZOTAC AMP! Edition Grafikkarten sind das Ergebnis umfangreicher und zahlreicher Optimierungen...")
Tianlong: Drachen der chinesischen Mythologie , welche die Triumphwagen der Götter zogen. Hier sind die Götter natürlich die Besitzer der Karten. ZOTAC ist außerdem eine chinesische Firma und so hat ausschließlich der in der Mitte des Wortes "ZOTAC" vorkommende Buchstabe "T" etwas mit dem "Reich der Mitte" zu tun. (China übersetzt heißt: "Reich der Mitte", wie wahrscheinlich jeder weiß...)
Aqua: Wegen der Wasserkühlung
Calma: Von calm, also Stille oder Ruhe (s. Text: "...ein Muss für jeden Silent PC!")

 Gruß


----------



## spanky (28. Juli 2008)

GeForce-Serie : *Cosmic*

AMP! Edition-Serie : *Drakon*

ZONE Edition-Serie: *Zoé*


----------



## Air0r (28. Juli 2008)

Engel: Glareen
Kahlkopf: Stan
Drache: Canover


----------



## L§MMING (28. Juli 2008)

GeForce-Serie : *Earth

*ZONE Edition-Serie: *Aether

*AMP! Edition-Serie : *Fire*


----------



## logiTech (28. Juli 2008)

GeForce-Serie : *Terrum* (Terra= lat. für Erde)

ZONE Edition-Serie: *Artemis* (Griechische Kriegsgöttin)

AMP! Edition-Serie : *Slifi* (Sli=Slicer also Zerhäcksler und Fi=Fire für den Drachen)


----------



## Fifadoc (28. Juli 2008)

Hier meine Vorschläge:

Für den Engel der ZONE-Edition:
*Ischtar*: die Götting des Krieges und der Liebe.
Sie verbindet die Dialektik von Krieg und Liebe, analog zu der Dialektik von "OC und Silent".

Für den Goldenen Glatzkopf der "normal"-Edition:
*Marduk*: der oberste Gott und vorsteher des Götterhimmels. Ihm wird auch die Erschaffung der Welt zugeschrieben. Analog werden aus den "normal" Karten alle weiteren Karten geschaffen, da sie die Grundlage liefern.  

Für den Drachen der AMP! Edition:
*Ninurta*: Der Gott der Schlachten. Analog ist die AMP Serie die, die sich in großen Benchmark- und FPS-Schlachten behauptet. Dort erst bekommt sie ihre Existenzgrundlage.


----------



## Gast1654636202 (28. Juli 2008)

Meine Namensvorschläge für das Trio:

ZOran 
TAra 
Cato

Ansonsten gehören die drei ja einer Familie an, den Zotacs:

Taco Z.
Octa Z.
Cato Z.


----------



## warlock-666 (28. Juli 2008)

goldener Typ -> Byranus
Drache -> Flariston
Engel -> Sanctara


----------



## cecco-de (28. Juli 2008)

Namensfindung mit Zotac


Zotac -   Razor  - Series

Zotac - Silencer - Series

Zotac - Enforcer - Series


MfG

Cecco


----------



## Krush62 (28. Juli 2008)

Meine Vorschläge für die ZOTAC Maskottchen:
Für Drachen: Zodrac
Für Engel: Zora
Für Glatze: Zotacles

Hab´s mir grad ausgedacht, hat alles mit der Marke Zotac zu tun


----------



## ZOCK3R1991 (28. Juli 2008)

Goldener Mann: Iridium (Edition) - Kommt vom Element iridium das sehr Edel und sogar noch seltener als Platin. 

Engel: ApolloV - Apollo = römischer Gott des lichtes, Symbol Sonne (hintergrund auf dem Bild Flammenartig) 
V= römische Göttin der Schönheit (Engel im Bild)

Drache: DragonFire, Dragon shard, Vulcan


Sehr schwer sich Namen einfallen zu lassen


----------



## Strike (28. Juli 2008)

Amp!-Edition
Long -> ist chinesich und steht für die mhytische Gestalt des Drachen

Zone-Version
Tianshi -> bedeutet Engel

normale Variante
Shou -> ist eine Kurzform von "fleißiger Arbeiter (kuàishǒu)", die Kurzform übersetzt bedeutet auch Kopf oder Experte


----------



## Obstkuchen (28. Juli 2008)

glatzkopf: Athletic
> ein meister seines fachs.

drachen: Demok
> hab ich mal in marokko gehört, ist kein arabisch eher eine ältere berbersprache, soll in etwa mächtig und unbezwingbar bedeuten. 

"engel": Kinnari 
> ein mythisches wesen aus der buddhistischen geschichte,


----------



## bom02 (28. Juli 2008)

Drache: Drak

Engel: Aurora

Mann: Arius


----------



## X_SXPS07 (28. Juli 2008)

Also der Drache =  inferno 
der Engel = silêna
der Mann = norm


----------



## tagiang (28. Juli 2008)

Mann: Orion
Drache: Eosphorus
Frau: Selene


----------



## 5t0ne (28. Juli 2008)

ZOTAC Alpha-Mann Figur -> Deshawn

ZOTAC feuerspeienden Drachen -> Derecho

ZOTAC Engelsfigur -> Delaney


----------



## Kone (28. Juli 2008)

also die lady (lownoise)würde ich platin-edition edition nennen,
und den typen (bundle) würde ich als alpha man-edition  belassen hört sich cool an...
und den drachen (oc) würd ich als pyro-edition  betiteln


----------



## Gajeza (28. Juli 2008)

Der "Mann": pura (lat.)
Die "Dame": perita (lat.)
Der Lindwurm: sollistimus (lat.)


----------



## Xtr3me (28. Juli 2008)

Drache: Volcano
Engel: Silentia
Goldener Mann: In Arbeit


----------



## nobbi77 (28. Juli 2008)

Na mal was Anderes:
Der Kahle Mann: Steel
Der Dracherago
Der Engel: Bonadea


----------



## DOOMY (29. Juli 2008)

Engel --> URIEL

Glatze --> AZRAEL

Drache --> NIBUR


----------



## Nescat (29. Juli 2008)

ich würde namen aus 3 verschiedenen kulturkreisen empfehlen

für den Kahlköpfigen: 
Amun (agyptische Mythologie: symbolisiert verborgene Kraft)

für den Drachen: 
Ryujin (japanische Mythologie: Herrscher über Donner und Regen)

für die engelsgleiche Frau:
Larentia (römische Mythologie: auch stille Göttin genannt)


----------



## HeNrY (30. Juli 2008)

Kahlkopf -> Honestus (gut)
Drache -> Infinio ("unendliche Leistung")
Engel -> Lenisa (leise)


----------



## Fiska (31. Juli 2008)

Mann: Malem
Drache: Kloba
Engel: Leiki


----------



## theLamer (31. Juli 2008)

ich finde der drachen sollte            sonîx               heißen
                 glatzkopf:                 Dolorian
                 Engel:                      angelos


----------



## Zizzler (31. Juli 2008)

Alpha-Mann: Cormac
feuerspeienden Drachen: Caldera
Engelsfigur: Fëawen


----------



## Adriano01702 (1. August 2008)

Die Frau:--> alpha
archangel 

Der Mann:--->beta
Latix

Der Drache:---gama
Sinth


----------



## XstarTT (1. August 2008)

Drache: 3Dragon oder 3D-DragonPower
Engel: Angel of Heaven oder HeavensEdition
Glatzkopf: Metalhead, WarriorsEdition oder Norm

-> kann natürlich auch alles noch beliebig mit Leerzeichen oder anderen Zeichen wie + ! oder ähnlichem nach wunsch dem Model oder Geschmack entsprechend verändert werden ;-D


----------



## heroe (1. August 2008)

*ZOTAC GeForce-Serie* = *STRONG* 

Das steht für kräftig, standhaft, überzeugend.

*ZOTAC AMP! Edition-Serie = SAVAGE*

Steht für wild, ungezähmt, unbarmherzig.

*ZOTAC ZONE Edition-Serie = SOUL*

Repräsentiert Gefühl, Inbrunst, Seele

Macht was draus, ich würde sofort in den nächsten Laden stürmen um mir z.B. eine *ZOTAC SAVAGE GTS 512* zu kaufen. 

lg


----------



## goranche (1. August 2008)

alien power so schnel das mann nicht von dieser welt ist


----------



## Medina (2. August 2008)

Hier mal mein Vorschlag, ich weiss ent genau ob das vllt schon gepostet wurde, aber ich fänd das hätte was...eine Geforce XXXX "Demon/Zerberus/Devil" XXX   

ZOTAC GeForce-Serie =         Demon
ZOTAC AMP! Edition-Serie =   Zerberus
ZOTAC ZONE Edition-Serie =  Devil 


greetz


----------



## Piy (2. August 2008)

Dr. G  (goldener typ und Geforce, grafik etc. alle wichtigen begriffe sind mit g )

Clockzilla, AMPraptor  (versteht sich von alleine )

Silencia    (wenn man mal keine ahnung hat, fresse halten angesagt )


----------



## rETRo (3. August 2008)

Serie - Engel: Sakura
Serie - Mann: Zardoz
Serie-Drache: Draiga


----------



## Moonix (3. August 2008)

Drache -  Menrad  (niederdeutsche Form von Meinrad, abgeleitet aus dem althochdeutschen magin "Kraft, Stärke" und rad "Ratgeber")

Engel - Galina (kommt von galene = die Ruhe, die Stille (Altgriechisch) 

kahlköpfiger Mann - Nude (nackt, pur, basic)


----------



## Elkcoc (4. August 2008)

(Alpha) Mann:  Hyllus
Engel : Lilac
Drache: Chiyou


----------



## sYntaX (4. August 2008)

Mann: Ultimus
Engel: Felicitas
Drache: Syndicate


----------



## Dexperate (5. August 2008)

Mann: Apo
AMP! Drache: Cacus
Engelsfigur: Ceres


----------



## snikch (5. August 2008)

Meine Vorschläge für die Namen:

Drache: Passion
Die Leidenschaft. Die Karte für den leidenschaftlichen Gamer, Aufrüster oder Rekordjäger.

Mann: Predator
Der Jäger. Schnell und stark, so zeichnet sich diese Karte aus.

Engel: Purity
Die Reinheit. Ist das bild rein, so ist es rauschfrei. Im übertragenen Sinne also leise.


----------



## Ch3ck3rM0n (5. August 2008)

Glatzkopf =

Rufus



Drache =

Дракон



Engel =

Ангел oder Франциска


----------



## Gian92 (5. August 2008)

1. Der Mann: Golto

2. Engel: Clair

3. Der Drache: Burnie


----------



## just m3 (6. August 2008)

Silbermann:   Phobos (Sohn des Kriegsgottes Ares/Mars)

Engelsfrau:   Mal'achina (da es keine weiblichen Engel in der Mythologie und in den Religionen gibt, aus dem Hebräischen Mal'ach (Bote))

Drache:     Sheng Long (aus shēnghuŏ  (ein Feuer anzünden) und lóng (Drache))


----------



## Flytrap (6. August 2008)

GeForce-Serie: Genesis
AMP! Edition : Atlantis
ZONE Edition: Titania


----------



## Xwing001 (6. August 2008)

Für den Drachen
Zaran
Für den Glatzkopf
Halwadar
Für den Engel
Lindressa


----------



## NeoJad (6. August 2008)

GeForce-Serie: Golden Boy oder Oscamp   AMP! Edition : Tiamat    ZONE Edition: Silent Angel


----------



## iluminat (7. August 2008)

Liquid, geschmeidig anpassungsfähig.....

Gabriel, Erzengel steht für alles Gute in dieser Welt...

FireDragon, es ist heiß es brent, einfach die pure Zerstörungskraft.

lg


----------



## bubufax2 (7. August 2008)

Normale GTX - Powerman
Zone - Lightangel
Amp - Firefly

passt ,denke ich mal.


----------



## Didic (7. August 2008)

Mensch: "Primator"
Engel: "Silhouette"
Dreche: "Pyragon"
mfg


----------



## digge (7. August 2008)

Hallo,

hier meine Vorschläge (hoffe dabei niemanden auf den Schuh zu treten :o)
Mann:  *Silvotac*   (zusammenwürfeln von Silver-Surfer; Comic-Figur + Zotac)
Drache:   *Dragotac*  oder  *Dratac*  (zusammenwürfeln von Dragon + Zotac)
Engel:  *Calmtac*   (zusammenwürfeln von Calm; die Ruhe/Entspannung + Zotac)

Das wärs - auf alle Fälle gibt es hier bisher echt tolle Namensfindungen. Auf was manche kommen - einfach Klasse  :o)

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Dirk "Digge"


----------



## Prajer (7. August 2008)

Hallo!

Meine Vorschläge wären:

Engel: Silencio
Mann: Chronos
Drache: Optipar


----------



## Pope (7. August 2008)

Der Mann: *Oscar*
Der Engel: *Charlie*
Der Drache: *Hellboy*


----------



## Thulli (7. August 2008)

Für den Engel: Zan Zara
Für den Drachen: AMPhibium REX
Für den Mann: MR. Gold Skinner


----------



## Rick Dangerous (7. August 2008)

Für den Engel: *Heavens Gate*
Für den Drachen: *Firepower*
Für den Mann: *Androide*


----------



## Dakanta (7. August 2008)

Der Mann: Survivor

Der Engel: Ulimate Apocalypse oder einfach nur Apocalypse oder Apocalypse Angel

Der Drache: Arastomir


----------



## Duesilein (7. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen!
Hier nun meine mehr oder weniger geistreichen Vorschläge:
drache : AMPowianar!
Engel : Zonaia
Plättekopp: Normithor

Ciao und allen viel Glück!


----------



## 1stAD-Peenuts (7. August 2008)

Für den Drachen würde ich, wegen der extremen Stärke, den Namen: *Fire Spirit* wählen

Für den Engel auf Grund der geringen Lautstärke: *Silent Angel*

Und dem Alpha Mann, wegen der Einzigartigkeit, den Namen: *The Incredible*


----------



## animalas (7. August 2008)

Drache:Necro-Warp

Engel:Elyseiai

Mann:Androgyne


----------



## Legolas (7. August 2008)

Für den Drachen:
Firebooster

Für den Glatzkopf:
Ironman

Für den Engel:
Heaven


----------



## Finsternis5 (7. August 2008)

Der Drache: Slord
Der Engel: Evangeline
Der Mann: Slayer


----------



## Las_Bushus (7. August 2008)

Ich versuch auch mal mein Glück...

bisherige AMP! (der Drache): Dragonwing

normale (Glatzkopf): Solid

und die leise (Engel): Heaven's Silence


----------



## Cyberfog (7. August 2008)

ZOTAC GeForce-Serie: Ignition

ZOTAC AMP! Edition-Serie: Draco (Latein: Drache)

ZOTAC ZONE Edition-Serie: Silent


----------



## EvilChilly (7. August 2008)

So das sind mein Vorschläge:


Der Drache: *Imperial Hellkite*

"Kite" ist die altertümliche From von Dragon .

Der Engel: *Shiva* 

"Die Übersetzung des Wortes „Shiva“ aus dem Sanskrit lautet „die Gütige“ oder „die Gnädige“.

Der Mann: *Blaze*


----------



## LuX2k8 (7. August 2008)

Also ich würde folgende Namen vorschlagen:


werkseitig übertaktete Amp!-Edition: Drache = Pyro
Zone-Version: Engel = Hope
normale Version: Glatzkopf = Pure


----------



## Firefighter-loe (7. August 2008)

Für den Glatzkopf: STEALTHFIGHTER, STEALTHPOWER, METALBLADE, 

Für den Engel     : ANGELEYES, ANGELLIGHT, MAGICA, 

Für den Drachen : DRAGONFIRE, DRAGONMAGIC, MYSTICA, BURNER


----------



## dars (7. August 2008)

Mann: Daniel

Drache: Soxerus

Engel: Levitja


----------



## heartcell (7. August 2008)

der goldenen Kahlkopf: *Sleazer* -> steht für niedrig (normal halt)

der Drache: *Bouncer*     -> steht für Kraft
der Engel: *Celestic*  -> kommt von himmlisch (fürs leise)

alles Ableitungen aus dem Englischen^^

lg heartcell


----------



## Sinan2792 (7. August 2008)

Ich hab mir auch mal Gedanken gemacht:

Für den Drachen fände ich "Cheetah" ganz passend, da der Gepard ja das schnellste Landsäugetier ist und weil die Amp-Edition auch besonders schnell (eben übertaktet) ist.
Der Kahlkopf sollte meiner Meinung nach "Golden Calve" heißen, das kommt von dem lateinischen "calvus" (kahlköpfig).
Für den Engel ist mir nur "Chantall" eingefallen... nee, ist ein Scherz 
"Lynn" wäre doch nicht schlecht, erinnert ein bisschen an das lateinische "lene" (=leise).

Die zuordung der Figuren zu den Serien finde ich ok.

Ich hoffe, die Vorschläge sind einigermaßen annehmbar.
MFG
Sinan


----------



## Bennz (7. August 2008)

Der Typ = Skaldet

Der Engel = Lavere

Der Drache = Padder


----------



## ten-th (7. August 2008)

Name für Gold-Figur - GeForce Serie = FORTITUDO

Name für Drache - AMP! Edition = BRIMSTONE

Name für Engel - ZONE Edition = TRANQUILIA


----------



## HackinTosh (7. August 2008)

Der Kahlkopf:
Golden Boy Edition/Series

Der Drache:
El Furioso Edition/Series

Der Engel:
Nephilim Edition/Series

Nephilim sind Engel, die von Gott aus dem Himmel verbannt wurden und nun mit übernatürlichen Kräften ausgestattet auf der Erde weilen.


----------



## duantang (7. August 2008)

ZOTAC GeForce-Serie: PreZious Strength -> Edle- bzw. kostbare Kraft
ZOTAC AMP! Edition-Serie: Devilish PotenZy -> Extreme Kraft
ZOTAC ZONE Edition-Serie: Muted OffenZive ->Geräuschloser Angriff
 (Z in allen drei Namen als Anlehnung an Zotac)


----------



## thecroatien (7. August 2008)

Für die Normale Version also den Typen, Humanity Im Sinne von Menschlich, Normal.

Für die AMP! Version also den Drachen, Sowas wie Monster, eben Monster mäßig übertaktet.

Für die Leise Version mit dem Engel, The Whispering Of The Angels, so leise wie die Engel  

naja,
schönes Vorschlagen noch, ist lustich hier.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## Syph (7. August 2008)

1. Mann: Zardon
2. Engel: Galadros
3. Drache: Sypher


----------



## BattleX (7. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich denke der Name sollte auch in Verbindung mit der Herstellerfirma gebracht werden können ...

Daher habe ich folgende Vorschläge:

Drache:  ZOattack  (brescht nach vorn und greift an, kann man in der Schreibweise ggf. noch 
                           mehr an Zotac anpassen)

Goldjung: ZOlister   (angelehnt an Solo in Richtung "Einfach")

Engel: ZOmazone    (angelehnt an "die schöne Amazone", wobei man auch die Bauart "Zone" im 
                           Namen wieder findet)

Ich hoffe meine Anregungen gefallen euch, und am meisten hoffe ich, dass sie den Herstellern gefallen und sie in den Produkten evtl. Verwendung finden ...

Gruß
BattleX


----------



## towky (7. August 2008)

Alpha-Mann Figur: Conquistador
-------------------------------
AMP! Drache : Magma
-------------------------------
Engelsfigur: Calypso


----------



## DonkiShot (7. August 2008)

Hier sind meine Vorschläge

Engel :             Seraphin

Drache:            Fireriser

Mann:               silver


----------



## dregen (7. August 2008)

der goldenen Kahlkopf: Goldmann

der Drache: Chaos

der Engel:Regenbogen


----------



## onkel78 (7. August 2008)

*Also das sind meine Vorschläge* 

Golden Devil
[FONT=&quot]Angel of Light[/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]Dragon of Hell Fire[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## Veget90 (8. August 2008)

ZOTAC GeForce-Serie:Jötun  

ZOTAC AMP! Edition-Serie: Zmej

ZOTAC ZONE Edition-Serie: Azrael


----------



## copkilla47 (8. August 2008)

"glatzkopf"......robuste(französich=kräftig)
"drache"......de viperes(französich=drachenbrut)
"engel"......vain ange(französich=eitler engel)
oder ein paar normale namen aber auch ok find ich...^^
"glatzkopf".....ThE BÄeR
"drache"....DrAgOn
"engel"......angelZone


----------



## Cyrill (8. August 2008)

GeForce "Mann": Proteus

AMP! "Drache": Pyrrhus

ZONE "Engel": Zion


----------



## ivenhop (8. August 2008)

*ZOTAC GeForce-Serie* = Framedrummer
*ZOTAC AMP! Edition-Serie = *Alpha Dragon
*ZOTAC ZONE Edition-Serie = *Silent Angel


----------



## -Yaya- (8. August 2008)

*ZOTAC GeForce-Serie* = Goldenhero
*ZOTAC AMP! Edition-Serie = *Dragonwraith
*ZOTAC ZONE Edition-Serie = *Angelfighter


----------



## CSWScrooge (8. August 2008)

The golden silver surfer :
Ares

The angel:
Hope

The dragon:
hm, Norbert?


----------



## bobby (8. August 2008)

zotac geforce-serie = gold-razorbak
zotac amp ed.        =crazy flamme
zotac zone            =ghost angel


----------



## neoncheck (9. August 2008)

Für den Mann würde ich den Namen *"Cynorm"* wählen.
Für den Drachen "*Strox" *da dieser Name sich mächtig und stark anhört.
Für den Engel finde ich *"Silenta" *einen guten Namen da dort das Wort silent drin steckt für leise.


----------



## Inspired82 (9. August 2008)

Hi meine Ideen wären:

für den Drachen = "Firestorm Hellkite"

für den Engel = "Sustainer of the Silence" 

der Mann = "Gold Mage" 

Jo Danke


----------



## Zaphod (9. August 2008)

_Engel_ > Nova

_Drachen_ > Nexus

_Mann_ > Rune


----------



## EinFreund (9. August 2008)

Jo, hier mal meine Vorschläge

*Drache:    Blaze*

  Blaze bedeutet aus dem Englischen übersetzt unter anderem Feuersbrunst.
  Nur zu besonders großen und aggressiven, meist schon ausgearteten Bränden wird Feuersbrunst gesagt, was den Charakter der dem Drachen zugewiesenen Edition doch gut einfängt.
  Hinzu kommt das der Name sehr kurz und Einprägsam ist und man doch direkt in irgendeiner Form an Feuer denken muss… und es passt super zu nehm Graphikkartenverpackungsdrachen 

*Engel:  Serenety*

  Serenety bedeutet auf Deutsch soviel wie Abgeklärtheit oder Gelassenheit, also passend zum Feature dieser Version der Karte. Der Name lässt sich durch die vielen „E“s sehr fließend und weich aussprechen, was auch noch mal eine gewisse ruhe vermittelt und den Charackter der Figur optimal einfängt

*Goldheini: Goliath*

  Goliath wird in der Bibel als der stärkste und größte Krieger beschrieben. Der Goldheini wirkt durch seinen gestählten Körper und eben seine glänzende goldene Erscheinung ebenfalls ziemlich groß und stark. Somit wird direkt klar wer den längsten hat…. Und derjenige heißt Goliath


----------



## Travis (9. August 2008)

Drache : Draven
Engel : Felisa
Mann : Cruiser


----------



## ant_ho_ (9. August 2008)

Drachen: Pyroslif

Engel:  Feerimun

Glatzkopf: Aurumer


Alles ein Latein mix!!!


----------



## TheGhost5583 (10. August 2008)

Der Kahlkopf Mann: *Slowlow* -> Langsam und Niedrig  also also die schlechteste Karte im Vergleich zu den anderen beiden.

Der Drache: *Sota*     -> Vom Begriff *S*tate* o*f* t*he* A*rt, Umgangssprachlich wird damit meist das höchstentwickelte (_auch_ High-End) verfügbare technische Gerät seiner Klasse bezeichnet.

 Der Engel: *Kyra*  -> Für die Silent PCs


----------



## Osaka (10. August 2008)

Meine Vorschläge.......

Die amp Version -> Strong core Dragen Dave
     Zone           -> Soft core Silent Angel Mia
     Normale        -> Light core Brian


----------



## SplaT (10. August 2008)

Maskottchen Alpha-Mann: adrenaline

Maskottchen Drache: compleX

Maskottchen Engel: destiny


----------



## Pustrabui (10. August 2008)

Glatze: Maniac
Drache: Zenith
Engel: Pax


----------



## mad-onion (10. August 2008)

Der Mann: Averon
(abgeleitet von "average")
Der Engel: Angelique
(die engelhafte)
Der Drache: Zotan 
(abgeleitet von Zotac)


----------



## Knocker (11. August 2008)

Engel: eVe

Alpha-Mann: Mercury

Drache: Breath


----------



## Pasknalli (11. August 2008)

ZOTAC GeForce-Serie 


ZOOM​ 


ZOTAC AMP! Edition-Serie


ZOPTICON​ 



ZOTAC ZONE Edition-Serie


ZOGRAPHIN (wahlweise auch mit F anstelle PH)​


----------



## Ken2202 (11. August 2008)

ZOTAC GeForce-Serie 

Mystery


ZOTAC AMP! Edition-Serie

Defendos


ZOTAC ZONE Edition-Serie

Stealth


----------



## AlexP21 (11. August 2008)

Mann - Hyperion

Frau - Angelus

Drache - Draco


----------



## UpZero (11. August 2008)

Ich hab mir Gedanken gemacht Namen zu erfinden die etwas mit PC Performance zu tun haben.

ZOTAC Alpha-Mann – Ramtor

-leitet sich ab von Ram(Speicher) Raptor(Lat.-Räuber)

ZOTAC feuerspeienden Drachen - Phorcephor 

-leitet sich ab von Phosphor (Brandmunition für den PC) - Force (Kraft)

ZOTAC Engelsfigur – Quasara 

-leitet sich ab von Quasar (beschreibt entfernte aktive Galaxie die ungeheure Energiemengen in anderen Wellenlängenbereichen ausstrahlt)

 mfg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (12. August 2008)

Ich gebe auch einmal meinen Senf dazu....

*Der Mann* - *Chaos*

*Der Drache* - *Armageddon*

*Der Engel* -* Eden*

Mfg


----------



## Atosch (12. August 2008)

Also mir fallen da folgende namen ein.


1. Für den Drachen :  Pyrdarkor

ein name der Pyro also die Flamme das Feuer verkörpert, den die Serie ausmacht.

2. Für den Engel : Sanctus

Weils schön klingt

3. Für den Mann : Steel Fist oder Ironman

Für duchschlagenden Erfolg


----------



## Supremum (12. August 2008)

für den alpha mann figur schlage ich den namen "Zeus" vor
für den Engel "Shiva"
und für den Drachen "Behemoth"


----------



## Atosch (12. August 2008)

Supremum schrieb:


> für den alpha mann figur schlage ich den namen "Zeus" vor
> für den Engel "Shiva"
> und für den Drachen "Behemoth"



na da werden sie wohl Probleme mit Square Enix bekommen


----------



## virtualtom (13. August 2008)

Hallo.

Für die Norm: Zephalus
Der Engel: Silent Wings
Der Drache: Bonfire


----------



## T-MAXX (13. August 2008)

Dann mal los... 

*ZOTAC GeForce-Serie: * *Shimshon*_     - the lighting clearman of Zotac_
*ZOTAC AMP! Edition-Serie: Smaug *_- the infinite wisdom power d__ragon of Zotac_
*ZOTAC ZONE Edition-Serie:* *Cherubim *_- the__ quiet__ white lighting __angel of Zotac


_*Zotac*_
change the world _​


----------



## Slain (13. August 2008)

Serie - Engel
*Twilight*

Serie - Mann
*Anarchy*

Serie - Drache
*Phenomenon*


----------



## LostPr0ph3t (15. August 2008)

Standardversion: Gold Diver

Zone Edition : Silent Paradise; Paradise Dreamz; Pink Dreamz; Silent Dreamz

AMP Edition: Sephiron


----------



## Rico (15. August 2008)

*ZOTAC Maskottchen*

Mann - Dominator
Drache - DraKKar
Engelsfigur - Desire


----------



## Xyrian (15. August 2008)

Ich schlage den Namen 
Beispiel: (Zotac GTX280) BÄM! 
für die AMP! Version vor. Das wäre zu toll,  Wenn es so eine gäbe, würd ichs sofort kaufen... Alternativ wäre auch
Beispiel: (Zotac GTX280) 1337 Power
geeignet.

MfG Xyrian


----------



## Shesira (18. August 2008)

Ich hab mir den *Sitofa* für die _Zone Edition_ einfallen lassen. Die einzelnen Bestandteile sollen folgendes bedeuten:

Si - silent   - leise
to - tough - hart im Sinne von stark, kompromisslos
fa - fast       - schnell

Der enstandene Name klingt auch wie ein fiktiver Frauenname und ist daher, wie ich finde, recht passend.


----------



## rewn (19. August 2008)

ZOTAC GeForce-Serie = Razer

ZOTAC AMP! Edition-Serie = Brutallus

ZOTAC ZONE Edition-Serie = Purity


----------



## HawkAngel (19. August 2008)

*Standartkarte: *Body (Für Grundkörper)
*Zone Edition:* Holy (Himmlischer Genuss)
*AMP! Edition:  *Valve (Brachiale Power)


----------



## m0j0 (19. August 2008)

(Alpha) Mann - Archon
feuerspeienden Drachen - PENÐRAGON
ZOTAC Engelsfigur - Eternity


----------



## Das Etwas (25. August 2008)

für den kahlköpfigen Mann: *Naonac* (gesprochen: Na-o-nac)
für den Engel: *Whisper le Faith*
und für den Drachen: *King Zotac*


----------



## darkniz (25. August 2008)

ZOTAC GeForce-Serie: *Mainman* (Zusammengesetzt aus Mainstream & Man; Mainstream = für die breite Masse; Mainman = Person mit großem Ansehen, Hauptperson)

ZOTAC AMP! Edition-Serie: *DraWer* (Zusammengesetzt aus Dragon & Power, Dragon = Übernatürliche Kraft, schwer zu schlagen; Power = Leistungsstark)

ZOTAC ZONE Edition-Serie: *Goldia* (Gold im Bezug auf das Haar des Engels und auf das Sprichwort: "Reden ist Silber und schweigen ist Gold")


----------



## Finrod (25. August 2008)

moddingfreaX schrieb:


> Werdet ihr eigentlich 10 beste auswählen und wir können dann aussuchen oder wie läuft das?


 Seite 1
- Unter allen Einsendungen verlosen wir ...
- In diesem Thread wird nicht diskutiert, sondern nur die Namen gepostet
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

_Mann_ (GeForce-Serie) => *Lestat*
_Drache_ (AMP! Edition) => *Legend*
_Engel_ (ZONE Edition) => *Taboo*


----------



## Taigao (25. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *ZOTAC GeForce-Serie:  Validator







**ZOTAC AMP! Edition-Serie* : Vulcanos

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*





*ZOTAC ZONE Edition-Serie* : Vistrix

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*






So das wären meine Vorschläge 

Grüße euer Taigao


----------



## Oliver (26. August 2008)

Danke für die zahlreichen Einsendungen. Zotac wird sich die Namensvorschläge in Ruhe ansehen und auswerten. Der Gewinner der Grafikkarte wird spätestens im Laufe der nächsten Woche bekannt gegeben, vermutlich aber bereits eher.


----------



## Oliver (1. September 2008)

Kleines Update: Mitte der Woche werden 3 von Zotac ausgewählte Namen pro Figur in einer Umfrage zur Abstimmung präsentiert. Die Umfrage wird eine Woche lang laufen. Nach Ablauf der Umfrage wird der zufällig gewähle Gewinner der Grafikkarte bekannt gegeben.

Stay tuned!


----------

